# Opening of fall night fishing @ BBNWR



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont know if this has been talked about just yet but figured I would share.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yep, years of working with the Refuge and patience has finally paid off! 

I hope that all appreciate the efforts of those who put the time and effort into making this happen. I personally got the call a while back from the Refuge stating it was going to finally happen, but there was an issue in getting the press release out when they originally announced it. 

VCAN was instrumental in the the public comment and again thanks to all of those who attended the public comment meeting a few years back and continued with the public comment throughout the process, without you, this may not have happened. 

Now hopefully everyone can enjoy it, but most of all respect it and ensure it stays for generations to come!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Yep, years of working with the Refuge and patience has finally paid off!
> 
> I hope that all appreciate the efforts of those who put the time and effort into making this happen. I personally got the call a while back from the Refuge stating it was going to finally happen, but there was an issue in getting the press release out when they originally announced it.
> 
> ...


Yes, a big thanks goes out the the guys and gals at VCAN for this. Thanks Steve!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks it's ridonkulous to pay to fish? I understand having to pay to for a fishing license, but paying for that and then paying again to get onto a pier or a beach just sounds nuts. Thank goodness I'm a kayak fisherman. Good luck to you guys. I know you all do some incredible things from the surf!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

c.story said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's ridonkulous to pay to fish. I understand having to pay to for a fishing license, but paying for that and then paying again to get onto a pier or a beach just sounds nuts. Thank goodness I'm a kayak fisherman. Good luck to you guys. I know you all do some incredible things from the surf!


Well lets see, in 6 of fishing Va I caught 0 big drum from the surf. In two nights of fishing there at night I caught 4 over 40". So yeah, $35 would be worth it to me.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Cdog said:


> Well lets see, in 6 of fishing Va I caught 0 big drum from the surf. In two nights of fishing there at night I caught 4 over 40". So yeah, $35 would be worth it to me.


That makes sense to me. Obviously different strokes for different folks, I just cannot imagine paying 35 bucks to be on a beach for a season. Jmho


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't be sure but I bet the $35 is to help offset the price of having a ranger on duty extra hours. Thanks to everyone who helped make this happen, maybe I will finally get one this year.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks to all, abosulutely.
However, if you go just a little further south, you can go where there is more structure, cost 15$ for a night to camp and gives you unlimited fishing anywhere you want, anytime you want. Plus your money is going to the state, not the Feds.
35$ is a good deal for a month of fishing, it'll prolly fiil up. 
I still reckon a drum camp should be set up at False Cape, utilizing their trolly that goes down there.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Cheers!

A big shout out and thank you to VCAN and all the individuals who worked to accomplish this!
It's nice to see some beach access being enhanced, versus taken away, for a change!

Y'all did good!


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

i think the letter i wriiten 5 years ago finally did some justice,dont scew it up cause i know yall will..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, someone will bow up at 11:59 and the tickets willl come...


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

oh i forgot to mention,that drum when they run south,like they do every year,hug the beach on their way down south,tides and winds always play a roll,but fer some reason i catch a bunch of em, my majority of em, in the early am, 4:20 till about,u know,when i start eating crow....!u can catch em on damm neck,so keep on keeping on! and dont be a part of the hype yall rookies!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah yall are right, I'll just stick to catching croaker in the York, I am a rookie after all...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Yeah yall are right, I'll just stick to catching croaker in the York, I am a rookie after all...


LOL, Clay... and I'm 6'2 and Irish....
gotta find an avatar that says, Mayor of Looney Town.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Once again you guys in VCAN ROCK !! 

Thanks for all the hard work !! I too find it pleasantly surprising that access to fishing is being given instead of taken !!!!

I also will see you out there and does anyone know if they're limiting the number of permits if not I'll just ask the next time I'm down there because that seems to be my new beach hang-out with all things considered for everywhere else.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We just have to hope the AI boys don't come down and set a 1/4 mile spread each. It is going to be crowded this year, I agree Jeff.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

last time we talked to our friend who works down at BBNWR he said they hadn't come up with a number yet of how many permits they are going to issue. since this is a "trial" year according to them, i would hope they limit it to a small number for the first year to see how crazy it is....or crazy it is not. 

also the 1500 ft they said they thought was from the first walk over to the second walk over.........

as far as the AI boys go, they catch drum up there can't imagine why they would come down here, unless its to fish the pier.....but then again, i go up there sometimes twice a month all year to fish for striper, drum, shark, etc. so..........


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

dirtyhands.....do you take the beach down or the gravel road down to the camping area? and how bad of a ride is it?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I just found out about this last night at the TAC meeting there was a flyer as the same one as above. Glad to hear the park will be open again. Thanks to VCAN and all that had a hand in getting the park open again for the night drum fishing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great work, guys. Nice to see progress like this being made.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

where is this at



9


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Andrew the gravel road is much easier to ride and the beach is only navigational at low tide but it makes a much better scouting run if you want to look for holes, especially since you can only ride it at low water.

The wife and I always ride the gravel road there and the beach back but we're (she's) not campers just day-trippers. We road it a couple of weeks past and it all looks pretty flat the whole way. The spot you caught the Cobe still is purty though ........

9 this is Sandbridge


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty much what Jay B said although that gravel road will shake you to death in places, plenty of ruts.. Although I will add that if the wind is blowing south west on the trip down, it can be easier to go on the beach as you're not fighting the wind blowing across the flats, it is broken by the dune line. Same deal on the way back up.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

jay b said:


> Andrew ......
> 
> The spot you caught the Cobe still is purty though ........


your right jay it is, but not nearly as big as last year, a few storms have changed the structure a little. if they open the beach from first to second walkover, "my spot" wont be included....


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

All of this info you want to see is in the BBNWR Comprehensive Plan which is out. Again, I was just waiting to confirm it was all official.

Look at pages 35-39 *here:*


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks to all who had a hand in getting this accomplished !!!!!


----------

